# How to handle running into Ex and her AP.



## Canada75 (Jan 15, 2017)

I know its bound to happen as we live very close, in fact I'm surprised it hasn't yet. I am bound to run into ex and the man she left me for and am curious how others have dealt with similar situations.
Don't know why I'm thinking about it over a year later, but I am. 
Early on, perhaps a big scene, perhaps a little threatening...6 months in perhaps a few snide remarks...9 months in, just ignoring them.....12 months in, shake his hand and thank him???
Not sure, but for some reason it has been consuming my thoughts lately so I figured I would throw it out there as I know I'm not the only one who has thought of this and wondered what reaction would be appropriate or not appropriate.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I ran into my XW's AP at Walmart last year. He had a surprised look on his face and asked how it was going, so I just locked in eye contact and said his name the way I talk to my kids when they are in trouble, then watched him scurry away as fast as his legs would carry him. I probably should have bought him a steak dinner but instead I just chuckled and leisurely finished my shopping. I know I'll run into him again since our kids go to the same school and we live in the same region in town, so I just act the same as if he wasn't there. Basically I carry myself with my head high and walk around like I own the place, and only acknowledge and interact with people that I choose to. 

Now with my XW it's different. I talk with her several times a week via text, e-mail, and in person and keep our discussions to only kid stuff. I have to get along with her because of the kids so I treat her civilly and respectfully. I do not personally think highly of her nor do I want to be her friend (I've told her such when she's asked if we could be friends) but have no issues acting like an adult.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Canada75 said:


> I know its bound to happen as we live very close, in fact I'm surprised it hasn't yet. I am bound to run into ex and the man she left me for and am curious how others have dealt with similar situations.
> Don't know why I'm thinking about it over a year later, but I am.
> Early on, perhaps a big scene, perhaps a little threatening...6 months in perhaps a few snide remarks...9 months in, just ignoring them.....12 months in, shake his hand and thank him???
> Not sure, but for some reason it has been consuming my thoughts lately so I figured I would throw it out there as I know I'm not the only one who has thought of this and wondered what reaction would be appropriate or not appropriate.


Just treat them like they are invisible.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Yep, ignore, carry on.
If either of them say hello, look totally confused and say, "sorry, do I know you?"
Then walk away.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

remember to walk with your head high you have done nothing, they shoudl be the ones to look down...but i would just smile at them and say "well you look who is here, Mr. and Mrs cheater" and just walk away.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Canada75 said:


> I know its bound to happen as we live very close, in fact I'm surprised it hasn't yet. I am bound to run into ex and the man she left me for and am curious how others have dealt with similar situations.
> Don't know why I'm thinking about it over a year later, but I am.
> Early on, perhaps a big scene, perhaps a little threatening...6 months in perhaps a few snide remarks...9 months in, just ignoring them.....12 months in, shake his hand and thank him???
> Not sure, but for some reason it has been consuming my thoughts lately so I figured I would throw it out there as I know I'm not the only one who has thought of this and wondered what reaction would be appropriate or not appropriate.


Just look at him with a scared look on your face and say loudly “I hope your not trying to bring her back,she’s your problem now!”
Then walk away quickly.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sounds like you did the right thing.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If I were you, I am not.

I would think, not say it.

Have I not killed you enough, torn you from limb to limb?

Why is it you haunt my dreams and now are here in wake?

How, how many times must I kill you?

Ah, think it...
Not do it...


And I would hope he would just slink away.
For him to smile and snicker?

This, his last laugh.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

I have seem AP once and I blanked him like he was invisible, I do same with XW also she has treated me and continued to treat me with so much disrespect I look past her and refuse to engage in any conversation kids or not other than via text or email. Would be much better for kids if it was not this way but i refuse to be treated or spoken to disrespectfully.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Canada...... Hows yousa doin?


----------

